

Ask HN:¿Why did YouOS die? - Robby2012

YouOS was a web OS that was actually accepted in 2006 by YCombinator and died in July 2008<p>Does anyone know why did YouOS die?
======
Robby2012
Here you've got info about YouOS: <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/youos>

and their web: <http://www.youos.com/>

